# Nature's Eyes image



## Awdofgum (Feb 21, 2008)

I finally finished my computer graphics project. All entries will be submitted to an Art Show Competition.
What does everyone think?

Large Image:



I know pretty lame title.


----------



## tomqman (Feb 21, 2008)

Pretty Damm Cool. that small preview does not do any justice for that pic its ment to be seen full size


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 21, 2008)

omg, that's soooo cool, taex meh!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 21, 2008)

...is it just me, or does imageshack never work?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 21, 2008)

alternative link:
http://i25.tinypic.com/n4jpfl.png


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

That's really effective.  Is it 3D rendered oor photoshop?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 2, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> That's really effective.  Is it 3D rendered oor photoshop?



photoshop, i don't have the patience to render any 3d images, i've done it a couple of times but i get so impatient.


----------

